

MS Sues Indian Company for Fraud - giis
http://nvonews.com/microsoft-sues-indian-company-c-cubed-solutions-fraud/

======
giis
I don't know whether , this is the same company getting sued.!
[http://www.consumercomplaints.in/complaints/c-cubed-
solution...](http://www.consumercomplaints.in/complaints/c-cubed-solutions-
pvt-ltd-bengaluru-bangalore-karnataka-c470382.html)

"C Cubed Solutions has been a pioneer in cheating employees, using pirated
Software from Microsoft, offering worst services even a decade after when the
call center and outsourcing industry in India is at its peak. With inferior
services by not retaining the highly skilled employees, C Cubed has
contributed to radically tarnish the face of call center outsourcing and
customer relationship mismanagement., through sick solutions that never comply
with our clients’ overall mission. Our pirated and stolen ensemble of
technology and services is designed to cheat, fraud and suck customer's money
out of his credit card. Multi-location credit card stealing centers in New
York, New Jersey and Maine add to the scope and reach of our call center
support services."

